# Rollfast Bike From Childhood ! Excited !



## 1969nam (Feb 24, 2016)

I finally found my first bike. 


 Shamrock green Rollfast bike, on ebay. Serial # on left rear drop out (SE) C139917. The bike is being delivered today from Fedex. I have some literature for Rollfast. This bike has the shorter front fender with only 1 fender brace(stay). Tires 26x1.75. I would like to find a longer front fender so I can duplicate the 2 fender stays. I told the fellow to keep the basket. I would guess early 60's. I was 10 years old in 1960, so I put the bike time frame from 1959 to 1962. I slightly recall my head badge was oval with red angle border and Rollfast spelled out. I am 66, so as the year's fly by, my memory is sometimes short circuited. The green color is the key here, that is why I purchased the bike. I don't see green, mostly red Rollfast bikes. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats on the find!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm really happy for you. I guess you want me to take the wanted add down now?


----------



## 1969nam (Mar 2, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> I'm really happy for you. I guess you want me to take the wanted add down now?



Yes, please remove my want ad. Thank you !


----------

